# Tooele upland hunting (Doves)



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Ok so I was out there today playing golf at Oquirrh Hills and seen a few doves. Question;(and I have researched this online and could not come up with a clear answer) where can you legally hunt in the Tooele area? Lots of good looking spots, and did not see very many posted areas. Not trying to find special spots just want to be clear on the law.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Ok fine, I
will keep looking-O,-


----------



## horkingmidget (Jan 8, 2015)

Along the western slope of the Oquirrh Mountain range, east of Tooele there used to be a walking access unit. But it doesn't show up any more. South and west of Tooele towards Stockton you can hunt by the landfill. All along the east slope of the Stansbury range.

But we usually get a cold spell a week or two before the hunt that pushes the doves out. I used to work at the landfill and would watch tons of doves all summer long. The anticipation would build but in comes a cold front and the doves would be gone.

In the last couple of years I've seen friends bag some, so the hot/dry weather has helped out some.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Short of giving you a spacific spot(which I can't do cause I don't hunt doves) I would think the same rules apply to Tooele Co. as most countys in Utah. i.e, most cities are off limits, same rules apply to trespassing private ground...fenced, cultivated, posted,etc...are closed without permission. This leaves most public ground in the county is OK to hunt.
Since doves are highy migratory, I suggest you just get out there a day in advance or evan wait 'tll opening morning and just drive around 'till you find some on open ground...then get out there and hunt. PS, you can shoot them ECD all day any day, no need to wait for the morning dove season to get a kettle full of doves.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

BPturkeys said:


> Short of giving you a spacific spot(which I can't do cause I don't hunt doves) I would think the same rules apply to Tooele Co. as most countys in Utah. i.e, most cities are off limits, same rules apply to trespassing private ground...fenced, cultivated, posted,etc...are closed without permission. This leaves most public ground in the county is OK to hunt.
> Since doves are highy migratory, I suggest you just get out there a day in advance or evan wait 'tll opening morning and just drive around 'till you find some on open ground...then get out there and hunt. PS, you can shoot them ECD all day any day, no need to wait for the morning dove season to get a kettle full of doves.


 Seems about right, was just wondering because of the laws in Salt Lake county. Ya Im up to date on ECDs got a ton of them living in my back yard. We make a yearly trek to southern Utah and do alright, just never hunted tooele before(except for bunnies.)


----------



## Mallardhead12 (Oct 17, 2011)

I live in Tooele and hunted 2 days last year and never shot a dove. Hope I can find some this year. I have never dove hunted but guess I will give it a shot.


----------



## pooch182 (May 5, 2015)

I grew up in Rush Valley and there is a lot of BLM land out there that I always hunted as a kid. Thats been 10 years ago now though. Most of the farmers out there are pretty laid back guys that let you hunt on their property too if you ask. We jumped a surprising amount out in sagebrush in between fields too.


----------

